# Pigeon keeps falling over



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi all! My rehabber friend got a pigeon in that was found in a snow bank, she said it can't keep it's balance and keeps falling over to it's side. She said she thinks it may have an ear infection, any advice what could be wrong? She has it on Baytril currently. 


Thanks Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It may also be dehydrated.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

not dehydrated she already checked for this. Pigeons poops are normal and hydration is excellent.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the bird thin...is the keel bone prominent?l


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

She said it is a little thinner around the 300 mark in grams, but that isn't terribly thin I wouldn't think. Is it?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be a good idea to have your friend post directly.


----------



## DoveNoob (Jan 25, 2010)

if i could see a picture maybe i could tell


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

If the pigeon is dizzey, it may be PMV.
Keith


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Can be serious, I had a pigeon (4 months old) which used to sit all puffed up, very low in weight. Due to late diagnosis, by the time my mother isolated him, he had started falling down, not the type with weak leg, but just falls down to side or to the front. He passed away in the afternoon after isolation and was said that he had the medicines and liquids fed to him flowing out of the mouth, body very stiff. Never could find out what actually caused the mishap.


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Ear infection,head trauma,PMV,toxin ingestions,vitamin defincency/electrolyte imbalance and stroke all come to mind.Something is causing neurologic deficit in the lil pij.If it was found in a snow bank,my first thought would be head trauma.Normal poops are a good thing,at least she is not dehydrated on top of her condition. I wish I could offer you something more,in the way of information.Hope the lil piji gets better.


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Can be serious, I had a pigeon (4 months old) which used to sit all puffed up, very low in weight. Due to late diagnosis, by the time my mother isolated him, he had started falling down, not the type with weak leg, but just falls down to side or to the front. He passed away in the afternoon after isolation and was said that he had the medicines and liquids fed to him flowing out of the mouth, body very stiff. Never could find out what actually caused the mishap.


that happen to one of my homers as well


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

romanallover said:


> that happen to one of my homers as well


Is it, its a sad situation but what makes me more worried is that I never came to find out what caused the problem. Do you have an idea what the disease was ?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Is it, its a sad situation but what makes me more worried is that I never came to find out what caused the problem. Do you have an idea what the disease was ?


I do suspect Ranikhet (my vet suspected it).........I too did lose one some time back.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Chilangz said:


> I do suspect Ranikhet (my vet suspected it).........I too did lose one some time back.


Ranikhet is Newcastle disease


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

In fact, PMV. The PMV-1 virus is a variant of Newcastle Disease.

Understandable, as that is widespread and common.

Of course, suspecting and being sure are different things

John


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

John_D said:


> In fact, PMV. The PMV-1 virus is a variant of Newcastle Disease.
> 
> Understandable, as that is widespread and common.
> 
> ...


Can all PMV variants be treated with a singke medicins ? or are they different medicine for different variants of PMV ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sreeshs said:


> Can all PMV variants be treated with a singke medicins ? or are they different medicine for different variants of PMV ?


Well, there is no actual medication for treating pigeons who have PMV, as it is a viral infection and must run its course. Isolation from other birds, and supportive care in a safe environment, ensuring the pigeon gets enough food and water, is the ongoing treatment.

What is available is vaccine designed to prevent pigeon PMV for up to one year, such as Columbovac.

The vaccine used for pigeon PMV (i.e., PMV-1) would not be the same as used to vaccinate poultry against Newcastle Disease (that would be unlikely to be of much use). As far as pigeons go, in practice we need really only be concerned with PMV-1. 

(It is _possible_ for pigeons to get actual Newcastle virus, but is somewhat rarely recorded)

There are other variants (PMV-something), but these affect different species, and don't necessarily have the same effects. Don't know about those, aside from what's on the web. Think there was a reference to another variant affecting doves on a thread recently, but I believe that didn't have the same effect as the PMV we are familiar with.

John


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, I remember one of my whites with acute PMV and heard spinning all over. The pigeon got well in some 4 weeks with supportive care and medications


----------

